# Who's driving to Hamm?



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone driving to Hamm in March?
There's 4 of us heading over and including the ferry and petrol is costs £180 so £45 each plus £15 each for overnight stay.
Anyone fancy convoying over? I have done the drive before and its a great drive!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey i am driving over. leaving on 2200 euro tunnerl going to show then driving straight back


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats a lomg drive ,there ,the show and back in one day.Please take some breaks [or brakes].


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

We are also driving over and going over on the Friday night ferry and coming back on the Saturday night :2thumb:


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

How many miles is it to Hamm?

I'd love to drive, but I get about 23mpg out of my car.


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Answered my own question - Google reckons it's 613 miles away. 

Hmmmm... :hmm:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

from calais Hamm is 297 miles, plenty of places to stop on the way for rests


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I have done the drive leaving 4pm fri from west wales arriving about 5am sat after breaks and then leaving the show at 2pm ariving back 1am sun morn. We had 2 drivers but I cant sleep in cars (bad passenger and get sick) and started hallucinating after entering wales and had to sway for the final 40mins drive back.
Were stopping in Holland to visit a 'cafe' that I go to and sleeping there.Tunnel is only 54quid now aswell as sometimes its about 80!!!
Lets hope petrol prices stay at 86p aswell


----------



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

Me and my OH are driving, 1st time cant wait! Where are people staying over there? Hotels? We are still to book ours. Might be sleeping in the car if we cant get anywhere!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i couldn't believe how short the actual distance from calais is. only around 4 hours so should be there around 4 am and then sleep for like 3-4 hours while my mates q up! ay.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

its not too bad actually, we drive over early fri morning, get to the hotel mid afternoon - bout 440miles from brighton - eat,sleep, then drive back after the show and get the last tunnel crossing,so back in brighton around midnight sat..fab stuff!!


----------



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

can you just turn up at the tunnel and pay to cross anytime or dop you have to book??


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

id book, we waited until a couple of weeks before last year and we got the crappy crossing times - aka in the afternoon so you dont get there till late.id book in advance,saves a lot of hassle either way.if you book in advance, and arrive late (ive done it before :bash they transfer you to the next available train..


----------



## fzb2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

has anyone got space in their car/van for 2more ppl??? im up for going on fri and returning sat.... im in euston, london!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I am driving to Hamm - Just over 1000 miles each way for me!

Will be going on the Eurotunnel.

Going on Friday and coming back Saturday.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry, been told its just over 1000 miles both ways, not each way.


----------

